# An empirical study on face sitting.



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

Eerie said:


> IDK, being fingered while receiving oral is what really blows my mind, wonder if that can be done in the position this thread is talking about? I'm not sure. (this is tmi but w/e) ;P


TMI is the goal! XD

Yeah, fingering during oral is good, though I've only ever had that done while laying down. Honestly, the apex is getting fingered during doggy style sex. XD I could see it working well with the girl-facing-him-whilst-sitting routine. Lmao, sounds like I'm describing some kind of smutty circus act.

@Hokahey - I don't see why a girl wouldn't try it. Might just be me, though. XD


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Kelly617 said:


> TMI is the goal! XD
> 
> Yeah, fingering during oral is good, though I've only ever had that done while laying down. Honestly, the apex is getting fingered during doggy style sex. XD I could see it working well with the girl-facing-him-whilst-sitting routine. Lmao, sounds like I'm describing some kind of smutty circus act.
> 
> @Hokahey - I don't see why a girl wouldn't try it. Might just be me, though. XD


Wow, *takes notes*


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

Stephen said:


> Yet another instance in the area of sex and relationships where I get to say the words, "I'm sorry for disappointing you." :sad:


LMAO.. I'm sure you're too hard on yourself.. LMAO.. no pun intended.


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

Eerie said:


> IDK, being fingered while receiving oral is what really blows my mind, wonder if that can be done in the position this thread is talking about? I'm not sure. (this is tmi but w/e) ;P


What is too much information really? I mean we live in the information generation.. so I say screw the worries over TMI and let us all know what you know as will I.. 

Back on point: Yes It is possible if you tilt your body back and his head is propped up. Or if you lean forward and his hands/arms are under your legs... 

Also if you have pillows under your knees and can be far enough above his face that he has to extend his neck to reach your powder puff when he wants in it deeper.. that way he can lick it, flick it, and see it when he wants to and/or play with it with his fingers when he wants. 

Also if you don't want to use pillows or have long enough legs to not have to use pillows you could tilt to the side for this effect as well. (Like putting weight on one knee and have the other leg up on your foot. 

Also if you are in a 69 position he could more easily use his fingers at the same time he's using his tongue.

If this is too difficult to make sense of then someone please help me use my words and explain it better...


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL.. I just told my man what this thread was about and that I was posting on it and he said, "Oh, WOW!" Because I guess he thought it was a more censored site like Facebook but with MBTI and psychology. LOL.. I am trying to get him to join this site. I guess he's too busy... but he was impressed with this thread.. so I think I'll show him the other threads on here.. He'd get a kick out of this site!!

EDIT: I want to change that I said he is impressed with this thread.. he didn't read it.. I think it is more accurate to say that he is impressed with the fact that there is such a public and free site/forum in which someone/s have the freedom to have such a risky discussion. Also the fact that it is in taste.. not made with the intention to attract/exploit a perverted audience.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Heather White Karnas said:


> Also if you don't want to use pillows or have long enough legs to not have to use pillows you could tilt to the side for this effect as well. (Like putting weight on one knee and have the other leg up on your foot.


I'm 6 feet tall, so I don't think I'd need pillows LOL! Those were great tips though


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Of course I'd let a woman sit on my face. I actually have the thought "I would love for her to sit on my face" come into my head more often than you'd expect.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Eerie

Yes fingering can be accomplished while in the position this post is inquiring about! Speaking from experience, it is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm gonna have an awesome Saturday you guys....


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

eerie said:


> i'm gonna have an awesome saturday you guys....


AWWW Yeah!!!! ;D


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > If they were into it, sure. I wouldn't propose it because I have this overwhelming fear that it would kill them. Is that just me?
> ...


Why does this dialogue sound so familiar to me?? *not legitimately confused* lololol


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> It's like Christmas _came_ early.
> 
> I love it.


Lol damn. I'd like that.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

The word 'Empirical' always reminds me of Emperor Palpatine.

Who is probably _the last person_ I'd like to think of while given the topic of 'face-sitting'.

Thanks for the mental picture, OP.... :dry:


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think this is something I would enjoy because it would probably feel like I was dominating him. And that doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I see there are a few males in the poll that would not let their partner sit on their face, any reasons why?


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

lols @ this thread


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

If I could pick a way to die, suffocation by face sitting would certainly be most glorious. I wouldn't be ashamed of telling people how I died, at least.

But only provided I can pick the occupant. Otherwise, I could really fucking be ashamed. And die of shame by face sitting. That sounds infinitely less glorious.


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

Bit surprised this hasn't made its way into this thread yet...


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Hey why not? Besides there are sex positions more embarrassing than sitting on the guy's face... like the piledriver... and all those Kama Sutra shit... yea >__>


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

I enjoy the position very much. My girlfriend doesn't really go for it though. Maybe if my face was stool shaped I could trick her into it...


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Why doesn't he give you oral? Does he have TMJ or a good medical reason not to?


Does he necessarily need a medical reason for his reason it to be legitimate? I'm reading into your statement a bit, I apologize for that. However, I've always thought of sexuality as being on a pendulum. People are all sorts of comfortable or uncomfortable, when it comes to sexuality, and have a right to be so.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

qjshanley said:


> Does he necessarily need a medical reason for his reason it to be legitimate? I'm reading into your statement a bit, I apologize for that. However, I've always thought of sexuality as being on a pendulum. People are all sorts of comfortable or uncomfortable, when it comes to sexuality, and have a right to be so.


I think a medical or emotionally traumatic reasoning would be more legit than say, "It makes me want to vomit".


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

The empiricism of this work has me convinced XD


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

been there done that
like I always sez wine'm dine'm sixty nine'm 
@Geoffrey Felis 
penis


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm so goddamn tired, I thought the title was "fence" sitting. 

:blushed:


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

I'd let her do it, if I she'd let me wear a neck brace.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Where else are you even supposed to sit while enjoying freshly necro'd 2011 PerC threads? _Duh_.

:kitteh:


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

It's kinda sad, I was friends with all those people, I disappeared for 2 years, come back and they are all gone... its crazy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I swear the more I think of these things the more I ask "what the?" Two minutes ago I would have been right on board but now I'm just like what the heck is this? I understood it before I questioned it.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

It's just fun and different to have a woman ride back and forth on the face of their lover. There doesn't have to be much weight put on the man with the weight distributed on the woman's legs. The woman having her hands on a wall helps with stability.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> It's just fun and different to have a woman ride back and forth on the face of their lover. There doesn't have to be much weight put on the man with the weight distributed on the woman's legs. The woman having her hands on a wall helps with stability.


Look at Geoffrey with the detailed analysis. You can tell he is no stranger to the rodeo. 

lol its all fun please dont be offended.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

i do not think i would want anyone to sit on my face....i would need a ton of drugs. 

seem's like i'm a minority here. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

kev said:


> i do not think i would want anyone to sit on my face....i would need a ton of drugs.
> 
> seem's like i'm a minority here. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


We still accept you here as an equal member of PerC. You're cool in my book.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I've done it once. It was alright but not really as fun as being eaten out. I think that's mostly because I can't move my pelvis as fast as a man can move his tongue, so me being in control of that particular act is confusing and feels more like masturbation.

The partner I did that with was pretty dominant but had occasional "switch" tendencies you could say. He also ate out my ass. I think it's getting more and more common for men to be into that stuff. Most of the men I've met who are good at sex just enjoy serving, whether they're dom or sub (or neither).


----------

